# 1939 Sports



## Hsean (Sep 5, 2009)

I figured i'd share my wonderful Raleigh sports. I belive it's a 1939. it rides great but needs new tires. other then that it's in pretty good shape for it's age. this is just about how I got it. I cleaned rims only.

PS: I might of posted in wrong section. lol





This is how I got it.


----------



## chris crew (Sep 7, 2009)

*niiiice!*

I'll say it again . . .nice bike


----------

